# random pics



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Some recent ones...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Great photos =o love how they bring out all of the colours in your fish


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks...they look better in the tank. I just took quick snaps.


----------

